# Tivo lifetime Edge, service gone



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Have two Tivo Edge OTA with lifetime service. Today 4/18/21, seems after midnight the service went away. Still shows lifetime 5. But service level shows "A", think it is normally "C". Message says boxes have limited functionality until service is activated. My to do lists are gone so will miss everything that is supposed to record today. Can't even watch recordings which is really weird. Connected to service successfully but makes no difference. I had a 2 hour recording going at 11PM yesterday, looks like it stopped halfway through though hard to tell as cannot even play, no "green line", the blue dot is only half full though so am guessing it stopped at midnight.

Anyone one else have this problem? Only my two Edges (for now), Romaio OTA on TE4 is fine, other Roamios on TE3 fine. Since OTA Edges they came from Channel Master, wonder if there is some problem with lifetime Channel Master Edges? Of course Tivo customer service closed at this hour so have to wait, am not looking forward to calling...................


----------



## Mister B (Jan 23, 2011)

I just checked, my Tivo Edge OTA with lifetime from Channel Master is fine. It still shows service level "C", I successfully recorded a movie this morning from 1AM until 3:00 and can watch it. You have probably already done this, but I would unplug it or at least do a reset from the menu. Let us know what happens, this is certainly worrisome.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Did you add the TiVos that you purchased from Channel Master to your own account when you received them?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I put them both in standby and unplugged for awhile. Seems to have corrected the problem, service status is ok. Took awhile for the "to do" to repopulate. The clocks were off though. Recordings started at wrong time because of that. Corrected after connecting to Tivo service. Whatever happened did not affect my 3 Roamios and 1 Premiere. Perhaps it was a momentary power outage. The Roamios and Premieres have a backup battery on board. I don't think Edge has one. So perhaps lack of battery can cause issues with Edge if there is a power outage, even a second or two. Yeah I know, should have a backup power supply


----------



## berknj (Sep 4, 2005)

This happened to me over the weekend. Unfortunately I was away so it didn't record anything over the last few days. 

I restarted the box and it took awhile for my ToDo and One Pass lists to come back.

$1000 for the box + service - it should work flawlessly for years and years!


----------

